# Pumpkin pie baked inside cupcakes!



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

I saw this recipe on a friend's facebook page and was awestruck. Its a pumpkin pie filled cupcake!

http://bakeitinacake.com/recipes/pumpkinpiecupcakes

There is also a recipe for baking a marzipan brain into cupcakes:

http://bakeitinacake.com/post/1211360815/braaaaaiiiinzzzz-or-bloody-brain-cupcakes-yes

The site is devoted to baking things inside of cupcakes, some of them are just so crazy they're bound to be a hit at a party. I'm thinking I have to serve the pumpkin pie ones at my party now...


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG that looks awesome, I am making those this weekend!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

That is a really cute idea.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok, that looks really cool! Has anyone tasted it? I am a little concerned about the pastry inside the cupcake.... the textures seem off.... What about a graham wafer crust or gingersnap crust?? Think that would work or would it dissolve into the batter too much??


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

The first thing that came to mind was "shut up!" nicely ofcourse..I would never had thought of it, but what a great idea...I HAVE to try this! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

So I actually tried out the cupcakes and they were *amazingly* delicious. There wasn't any problem with the crusts being baked inside, but I don't know yet how it holds up after some time. However, they didn't really rise. I'm not sure how to adjust the recipe to make them fluffier.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I like that...... thats something different.


----------



## mchrys (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know how they turned out, I was hesitant about trying them myself but will now definitely give them a try!


----------

